# dazzaemm2k7 has arrived at ukmuscle :D



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh no i here you all cry lol !

i'm Darren, been a member over on rippedglutes for years but never joined ukmuscle before. No reason just didnt enter my mind lol !

i go by the username dazzaemm2k7 which is somthing i came up with 4 years ago and its just stuck !

currently under going a cutting phase so low carbs and loads of cardio so sorry if i get moody from time to time 

i'll probably be over on rippedglutes most of the time as thats where all my threads and journals are but no hurt in exploring on different forums  :beer: :rockon:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

offs...lol

there goes the neighbourhood!

welcome darren..xx


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome dude.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i go by the username dazzaemm2k7 which is somthing i came up with 4 years ago and its just stuck


I can see why, it is quite catchy.... :confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I can see why, it is quite catchy.... :confused1:


looooool :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

avril said:


> offs...lol
> 
> there goes the neighbourhood!
> 
> welcome darren..xx


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:  :thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome mate :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

oh no


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

We've got sh*tloads of cool smil....

Oh I see you've already found them :lol:

Welcome


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh lovin the forum already just due to the fact of the smileys lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

quick question guys = how do you turn from newbie trainer to something else, newbie trainer sounds like i've just started going to the gym last week  :/ :S

I WANT TO BE GOLD BABY   ??


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this the same guy that recent thread was about?


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

welcome matey


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

stonecoldzero said:


> Is this the same guy that recent thread was about?


uh oh :S word spreads does it :innocent:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> uh oh :S word spreads does it :innocent:


Just kidding ..............

Now eff off back to your ripe glutes (or whatever).


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

looooooool ripe glutes , like their ripe and fresh !

rippedglutes number one


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Stonecoldzero that was dazzagreens lol

Welcome mate  all the member stuff depends on how long youve been here, to be bronze it is 1 month and 30 or 50 posts, silver is 3 months and 300 posts then gold is one year and 1000 posts lol i dont know if you can change your newbie trainer bit until your bronze but the way to do it is go to user cp then click edit my details and look for it, all the best  where in glasgow you from?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rutherglen 

got a hardcore hell hole double car garage all kitted out with equipment, but its hardcore , all dusty and theres hammers and chainsaws hanging around. Got everything i need (smith machine and power rack  ) 4 years of investment lol !

just thought i'd tell you that as i sensed the next question was gonna be where do u train lol !

i have been a member of venice physique studios in bridgeton and virgin active up at the secc but my hardcore hell hole beats all of that


----------



## J_C (Jul 1, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> oh no i here you all cry lol !
> 
> i'm Darren, been a member over on rippedglutes for years but never joined ukmuscle before. No reason just didnt enter my mind lol !
> 
> ...


How you doing mate!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

J_C said:


> How you doing mate!


? is that a statement or a question ? ( ! or ? )

am ****ing fantastic anyway, just done a hard to the core back and traps workout  was epic :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yo!

i've trained at venice a few times good gym!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

excellent gym, wish i could go back but i left it to go to another gym so would be nervous to go back, would feel not welcome 

love the gym, love the owner !

wish i didnt leave


----------



## J_C (Jul 1, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ? is that a statement or a question ? ( ! or ? )
> 
> am ****ing fantastic anyway, just done a hard to the core back and traps workout  was epic :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


Just a hello and i asked what gym you used before i edited my post.

Never seen the above post that said what gym you used! :blush:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

stonecoldzero said:


> Just kidding ..............
> 
> Now eff off back to your ripe glutes (or whatever).


eh? now eff off back to your ripe glutes? what that mean?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

he was mocking rippedglutes av 

GET HIM ! ATTACK ATTACK ! lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> Is this the same guy that recent thread was about?


Nope totally different person....



Ryan16 said:


> Stonecoldzero that was dazzagreens lol


^^^as he said


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Jesus :mellow:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh dear god.

Daz mate,please think before you post on here,you'll be torn apart like a fox in a throng of greyhounds :lol:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol nice warm welcome from all my rippedglutes bum chums  

yeh i'll defo get toren here and there but looking forward to the challenge  will try and think before i speak but cant promise anything


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

THIS ISNY THE CUT, BULK, CUT, BULK, CUT, BULK DAZZ IS IT:confused1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh 

but i've changed mate, that was the old daz

trust me mate, look at my journal on rippedglutes, i'm cutting and sticking to cutting. I'm in the middle of my 5th week (last ones only lasted like 2 weeks !) but i'm older and maturer now, just trust me i'm not like that anymore !


----------



## kac (Jun 1, 2010)

thats good to hear m8, hope it all goes well, have u got diet etc sorted and are you thinking of competing ??


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well the plan is to get down to as low a bodyfat as i can hack and assess my physique thouroughly and see what i look like and if i am confident enough i might do a show but want to make sure i look the shizz before i step onstage 

heres my progress so far on the cutting










231lbs big fat bastard offseason and then 4 weeks into my cutting 212lbs. I'm into my 5th week now and still going strong 

i still have a lot of bodyfat to shed before i'm down in the >10% figures ! i'm probs around 17-18% bf right now i'd guess ?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM Darren


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

iron head case said:


> Welcome to UKM Darren


 :beer: :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------

